# Euro Clear Corners



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Does anybody know where I can get the clear euro corners. I had gotten a set from Mossy Performance and they are sold out now. My right one fell off this weekend.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Try Ebay. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

got mine from Ebay too!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MOSSY has them as well and i also carry them. let me know if yourr interested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Try these sites: Matrixracing.com, lightlens.com, or autobodypartswholesale.com. 

I am buying new tail lights and corner lights soon and each site sells them.


----------

